# 3rd Highest Scoring Fighter Ace in history just died (Gunther Rall, Luftwaffe)



## CougarKing (7 Oct 2009)

> Gunther Rall -Lieutenant General and Doctor, Luftwaffe Inspektor 1974-1975 has died at 91 in his home in Germany.
> 
> http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/sicherheit/archive/2009/10/07/guenther-rall-gestorben.aspx
> 
> ...


 

Man was a True Gentlemen Warrior, even if he did fight for the wrong side during WW2. RIP.


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2009)

He flew in "Reichsverteidigung" from 19 April 1944 until his combat days ended less than a month later after being shot down on 12 May 1944:
"In a search for ways of increasing its air-to-air effectiveness, Col. Zemke (  56th Operations Group - Eighth Air Force USAAF ) devised a tactic later dubbed the "Zemke fan" to enhance the flexibility of escorts. Instead of flying close escort with the bombers, his concept called for the group to rendezvous at an easily-found landmark in its escort zone, from which it would break up into individual flights and fan out in a 180° arc, maintaining contact to respond to attacks on the bomber stream.
On May 12, the "Zemke fan" was tried for the first time and proved successful in initiating contacts. Although the engagements resulted in 18 kills for the 56th FG, both of Zemke's wingmen were shot down by Luftwaffe ace Major Gunther Rall of JG 11 (who was then shot down by 56th ace Joe Powers and his wingman) while Zemke's flight was still badly outnumbered. Zemke modified the tactic to fan out squadrons rather than flights. The tactic was later modified and adopted by other fighter groups.
The battle on May 12 was also notable in that 1st Lt. Robert J. Rankin], responding to Zemke's call for help, shot down five German fighters during the action, becoming the group's first "Ace in a day". The feat was repeated on July 7 by Capt. Fred J. Christensen, on December 23 by Col. David C. Schilling, and on January 14, 1945, by Capt. Felix D. Williamson."


----------

